# bean



## lucylocket (Apr 6, 2009)

hi all just to let you all no my friends rabbit bean
was put to sleep last night 
he had been suffering from a very rare allergy attack
and also had a uri
his eyes became so swollen but then they closed up and my friend said he was in a really bad way 
r i p bean


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 7, 2009)

I amsorry Varna, your friends bunny Bean passed away. I know you were really worried about him last week.

Binky Free Bean. ink iris:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh no. I'm so sorry, Varna. Thank you for reaching out and asking for our opinions on him, though. He was well loved, and not just by his own mom. Binky free, Bean.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 7, 2009)

You were a good friend to try and help Bean. Binky free little fellow.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 7, 2009)

we are so sorry to hear about Bean's passing. R I P little one.


----------



## anneq (Apr 8, 2009)

:bunnyangel2:Rest in Peace, little bun - you were a good friend to him.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 8, 2009)

Binky free at the Bridge, little one. :rainbow:


----------

